# kuhn gf 44 tedder



## captjack (Sep 30, 2009)

I have found a used kuhn gf 44 tedder. It is a 4 basket - rear folding type - seems to be in good condition

Can anyone give me any info on this old tedder ?? I cant find anything online for it

thanks

jack


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

assuming it is a gf 440 tedder it is 13 feet wide. good tedders unless they are worn out then they are absolute junk. you have to see if the pin the folding arm pivots on when folding and unfolding is worn. if it is worn bad it causes the outer rotors to be a different height than the inside rotors and if worn bad the yoke and pin system in between the two rotors will wear out extremely fast. good tedders other than that but can see why kuhn designed the digidrive system. in our area a lot of tedding has to be done to dry hay so almost all kuhns older than the digidrive style are worn beyond cost effective repair.


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

also older new holland 163 and older john deere tedders were the same just different paint. the kuhn 452 and older new holland 169 tedders were the same style just different widths.


----------



## captjack (Sep 30, 2009)

this is with out a doubt a kuhn gf44 it is really old but seems to work - it has old fashion u joints and not the digidrive(sp) system.

I will take a picture and upload tonight


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

captjack said:


> this is with out a doubt a kuhn gf44 it is really old but seems to work - it has old fashion u joints and not the digidrive(sp) system.
> 
> I will take a picture and upload tonight


I picked up an old 44 last year; it had the old style joints & one was totally bad; other one pretty worn. I replaced the pins & rollers but swapped sides with the yokes so they'd drive with the "not worn" edge & so far so good. The parts I replaced weren't that expensive; IIRC the yokes were a bit pricey but if there's a hint of trouble I'll replace them also.

Lew


----------

